# Cadillac Records in Theates Dec 5



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

http://www.sonypictures.com/movies/cadillacrecords/
I suspect this will have a very good sound track cd


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

Richard - thanks for the heads up!


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

You're right about that sound track CD, Richard. It is available for preorder at Amazon. The 2-disc track listing is as follows:

1. I'm A Man by Jeffrey Wright
2. At Last by Beyonce
3. No Particular Place To Go by Mos Def
4. I'm Your Hoochie Coochie Man by Jeffrey Wright
5. Once In A Lifetime by Beyonce
6. Let's Take A Walk by Raphael Saadiq
7. 6 O'Clock Blues by Solange
8. Nadine by Mos Def
9. The Sound by Mary Mary
10. Last Night by Little Walter
11. I'd Rather Go Blind by Beyonce
12. My Babe by Columbus Short
13. Bridging The Gap by Nas featuring Olu Dara

1. Maybellene by Mos Def
2. Forty Days and Forty Nights by Buddy Guy
3. Trust In Me by Beyonce
4. Juke by Soul Seven;Kim Wilson
5. Smokestack Lightnin' by Eamon Walker
6. Promised Land by Mos Def
7. All I Could Do Was Cry by Beyonce
8. My Babe by Elvis Presley
9. I Can't Be Satisfied by Jeffrey Wright
10. Come On by Mos Def
11. Country Blues by Jeffrey Wright;Bill Sims, Jr.
12. Evolution of A Man by Q-Tip;Al Kapone
13. Radio Station by Terence Blanchard


----------

